
10 years ago the world met the First Android phone. It didnt have headphone jack - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3308157/android/first-android-phone-t-mobile-g1-10th-anniversary.html
======
gaspoweredcat
holy crap how did i forget my G1 didnt have a headphone jack? i used to know
EVERYTHING about that thing

